# Help with adding java fern to african cichlid aquarium



## FloridaFisher (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi guys! hope nobody is getting tired of me lol, I know I'm kind of a newbie to this hobby, but that's why I came here! I want to add some java fern into my cichlid tank(I heard they don't like the taste), to add some depth and some color! I have a moss ball wedged in between two of my rocks. that I'm hoping will eventually start to cover the rock. I have a Marineland LED lighting system, its 1750 lumens.(not too familiar with the term) And I have it on a 55 gallon tank that is 24 inch deep, 30 inch long and 18 inch wide. Is this enough light? And should I be dosing ferts? Would one or two plants work or could I have multiple? I'll also be adding a canister filter when I add the plants. Any advice would be great! Thanks


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Good questions and I admire your willingness to try. I'm sure you've heard you can't do this? WRONG! you can do what you mention but with some trials and possible errors accepted/expected. 
I came in the other door and had cichlids and then wanted plants so did it without knowing that I could not. Java fern is one of the good ones to start on as it can be placed in good locations. Got a pile of rocks for your African's? A piece of wood with java tied to it and placed on top of the rock pile is a good place to start as it is not a place where the fish will dig. I let the African folk have what they want for space and put most of my plants in the spaces they don't want to digging spawning sites. Then I go with plants which are sturdy and grow deep roots. Swords are a favorite. I'm not above getting just a few plants and potting them to tuck the pots out of sight behind the rock pile? Bathroom cups or cutoff soda bottles will hold plants for quite some time until a more permanent solution comes along. 
The rest is much more a judgement call and I will let others chip in on that end. Good luck and keep watching those fish and you will begin to spot some ways to work around what they want. I find it easier than fighting nature, for sure.


----------



## g4search (Aug 10, 2014)

It depends a little bit on what type of cichlids you have (or going to get) but in general cichlids are not compatible with plants. I have tried a lot of different plants, anacharis, wisteria, hornwart, water fern, and even duck weed. Most of them got shredded and partially eaten. 
The only success I had was with an amazon sword plant and mostly because I planted it before I added the cichlids so it had time to root, and I protected it by putting one-inch rocks all around it. This prevents that the plant gets dug up by the cichlids. Still, occasionally I find shredded leaves floating around in the tank.

In their natural environment chichids graze on the algae that grow on the rocks. This is actually part of their diet. I was fortunately enough that I got hair algae growing on the rocks in my tank and I have watch the cichlids eating them.

I never tried Java fern, so I don't know how my cichlids would handle them. Even if I could firmly attach them I'm afraid they may rip them apart.

One thing I am sure of though, if you want plants in a cichlid tank, you HAVE to plant the plant prior to adding the fish. They just may accept their new environment without "rearraging the furniture" to much.

Good luck with your plans.


----------



## FloridaFisher (Aug 14, 2015)

Thank you for the tip! Any recommendation on how many I should have with the lighting fixture I have?


----------



## g4search (Aug 10, 2014)

FloridaFisher said:


> Thank you for the tip! Any recommendation on how many I should have with the lighting fixture I have?


The lighting fixture you have is fine. Both, Java fern and sword do not require much light. I am afraid algae (specially the wrong kind) may become a problem eventually.


----------



## shrimpaholich (Sep 1, 2015)

g4search said:


> The lighting fixture you have is fine. Both, Java fern and sword do not require much light. I am afraid algae (specially the wrong kind) may become a problem eventually.



i can speak from experience, too much light, WILL cause algae "problems," should you not match the proper requirements for the light/Gal & GALs/ferts.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

While algae may become a problem, when is it NOT? 
I consider algae to be one among many questions that have to be resolved but only to the level that suits you and your tank. Many would not want some of my tanks as they would have "too much" algae. This is a game to play to your own values and rules, not the rules somebody else has set. Algae does not hurt fish, it only looks bad to our eyes if we allow it to be that way. 
I find no timing or set of rules to follow on planting tanks with cichlids. I have learned it is easier for me to go with what I find at the time. Some fish will eat plants while others of the same type do not. Some of it appears to be learned by watching other fish. If one finds a plant tasty, the whole group may give it a try. 
But given a choice between nice fish with no plants, plants but boring fish or going with fish I find interesting and working around the problems found with keeping them and plants, I go with the latter. Even when advised it will not work, I enjoy it.

African cichlids in 20 gallon with plants?









SA and CA cichlids with plants?










African cichlids in 125. Note the Java fern on top of the rocks? 









I simply do not accept that it can't be done! Rather, I look at it as another small problem to figure out.


----------

